# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Looking for a good lens inspection system

## falzy

Hi all,

(Hope this is the right forum for this kind of question).

My lens manufacturer is looking for a good and reliable lens inspection system for our contact and spectacle lenses.

Many ppl (perhaps too many  :Smile:  ) recommended that  I give a chance to Rotlex's products, mainly their Brass system (www.rotlex.com that is...).

However, I want to get some feedback on their line of products, Is this a reliable company, etc.

Also I'm quite sure that there are more lens inspection systems out there. Anyone with experience on better inspection systems?

TIA.

----------

